# HR20 Owners BUG Reports



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Here are issues reported thus far (details in following posts)* UPDATED 8/29/06*:

1. DD audio sync issues with HDMI, could be feed.

2. System freezes, 2 so far: 1 complete freeze while watching recorded program, 1 freeze with active channel, but unresponsive from remote and panel.

3. Guide Data purged after reboot (not bug but design choice), also seems to purge "First Run Only" flag for record history. Although record history is listed, the HR20 seems to forget about it.

4. After a skip or fast forward and then pressing rewind, intermittently plays no audio when resuming normal play mode.

5. Multiple issues with series link (see posts below)

6. Frozen frames, no audio, and intermittent playback of recorded material on Mpeg4 and Mpeg2 stations. Some users can FF past frozen frames, others not--clock moves but frame remains the same. One recording played back only in 1x mode, although indicated "Play" mode and had NO audio.

7. MPEG4 stream audio goes out randomly

8. Remote commands received from Universal remote seem to issue two commands to HR20 after software update 00bb

9. DD audio switches to PCM audio output randomly, only fix is to toggle DD audio off, then back on.

10. My VOD List does not retain sort options (e.g. sort by name)


----------



## smb3d (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is one issue I've found. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but here goes:

When I use the format button, it cycles through the current resolution, in this case 720P, until it gets to the 720P crop setting, then it just stops working. The light blinks on the receiver, but it doesn't change the format any longer. If I hold the button down for a couple seconds it switches to the other resolution, 480P and works to cycle through the 480P options. Now when I hold the button down it goes to the last setting it was on in 720P which is crop, so theres no way to get back to 720P stretch without going to the setup menu. 

I also have HDMI sync problems. If I turn the volume up on the TV (HDMI) and on my reciever (optical) it echoes.


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

1) The DVR will stop whatever you're doing (including watching recorded programming) to download an update, then you have to go back and find your place (see #2)

2) When going back to a recorded show you've already started watching, hitting "play" will start at the beginning of the program again.

3) Manual recurring recordings only record one time and then sit in the prioritizer saying "none scheduled".

4) Some recordings simply disappear after awhile. I set up a single recording for a documentary but a few days later the show had completely disappeared from my to do list, and when I searched again there was no record icon next to it.

5) Autorecord doesn't appear when you do a search based on a title.

6) When single episodes of series link shows are deleted from the to do list they come back.

7) Some shows (such as "Antiques Roadshow") can't be set up as a series link. You have to first schedule a single recording and then go to the to do list and edit the settings in order to make it work.

8) A series link for cable news shows that rerun several times a day will record all occurences of that show each and every day.

9) Often when the box is turned on the status bar at the bottom of the screen will still say the name of the program (and time of day) you were watching when you powered down the DVR. The buffer info will reflect the previous info as well, it can be fixed by changing channels.

10) Info disappears from the to do list and (sometimes) comes back at a later date.

I'm sure there are more that aren't coming to mind now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

smb3d said:


> I also have HDMI sync problems. If I turn the volume up on the TV (HDMI) and on my reciever (optical) it echoes.


I haven't ever tried HDMI Audio (no HDMI... I have DVI...)
But I have seen threads and posts in the past, that suggest that some TV manufactures introduced a delay in the HDMI audio processing ... to avoid syncing issues.

Check with your TV manufacturer (or over at www.avsforums.com) to see if maybe your TV is doing that... and if so, if there is a way to shut it off.


----------



## smb3d (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Earl, I'll check that out. It's not really that big of a deal as I never use the TV speakers, but it kinda threw me for a loop for a bit before I realized the installer had turned up the TV volume to test it out.


----------



## pmathys (Jul 13, 2005)

I also have the HR20 hooked up to my TV ( a Mits WS-65815) via HDMI. I had one audio sync issue on ABC the first day I had the HR20. When I turned the HR20 off and then back on the sync issue went away and haven't had that problem since.

I did however record the PGA champoinship last Sunday. At 3 hours 28 minutes the picture froze and I could not get past that point. I did all the required steps per DirecTV and could not fix it. They don't know what happened or why. Again it hasn't happened since.

Paul


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

pmathys said:


> I did however record the PGA champoinship last Sunday. At 3 hours 28 minutes the picture froze and I could not get past that point. I did all the required steps per DirecTV and could not fix it. They don't know what happened or why. Again it hasn't happened since.


Have you recorded anything longer than that?


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> I did however record the PGA champoinship last Sunday. At 3 hours 28 minutes the picture froze and I could not get past that point.


This could be an unrelated issue, but I had the same thing happen with my recording of "Prison Break" last Monday. It happens when I first begin watching the recording. It locks almost everytime I try it (I've been using it to test out HD on my new TV). Using the 30 second slip button is the only thing I've found to get it past that point.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody having this problem?... Whenever I watch a MPEG4 channel and rewind or fast forward it the image will freeze... but the clock will keep moving. When I hit play it doesn't do anything it just stays frozen. There's nothing I can do to get it going except going into list starting a recorded show then exiting back to live TV. It's doing right now with the KCBS MPEG4 feed of the Jacksonville game. It did it last night with the Angels game on MPEG4.

Sometimes the number indicating the speed of the rewind or fast forward is surrounded by a pink box... What's that?


----------



## tavarua88 (Aug 8, 2005)

the exact same thing just happened to me while i was recording the game. It first froze on me when i couldnt fwd or rwd and restarted. I then tried both again after it had rebooted and still no luck, the only way i was able to get rid of the frozen frame was to change channels. In addition i couldnt get a DD signal out of it and had to turn it off to get audio for the game.



VeniceDre said:


> Anybody having this problem?... Whenever I watch a MPEG4 channel and rewind or fast forward it the image will freeze... but the clock will keep moving. When I hit play it doesn't do anything it just stays frozen. There's nothing I can do to get it going except going into list starting a recorded show then exiting back to live TV. It's doing right now with the KCBS MPEG4 feed of the Jacksonville game. It did it last night with the Angels game on MPEG4.
> 
> Sometimes the number indicating the speed of the rewind or fast forward is surrounded by a pink box... What's that?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

tavarua88 said:


> the exact same thing just happened to me while i was recording the game. It first froze on me when i couldnt fwd or rwd and restarted. I then tried both again after it had rebooted and still no luck, the only way i was able to get rid of the frozen frame was to change channels. In addition i couldnt get a DD signal out of it and had to turn it off to get audio for the game.


It seems to be only doing it with the Mpeg4 feeds... I recorded the Angels game and it does it with the recording also. They need to get this fixed before the Fall season starts or get the OTA turned on quickly. What's the point of a DVR for Mpeg4 that can't handle Mpeg4? Definately not ready for Prime Time in my opinion. All of a sudden I feel like a guinea pig.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> It seems to be only doing it with the Mpeg4 feeds... I recorded the Angels game and it does it with the recording also. They need to get this fixed before the Fall season starts or get the OTA turned on quickly. What's the point of a DVR for Mpeg4 that can't handle Mpeg4? Definately not ready for Prime Time in my opinion. All of a sudden I feel like a guinea pig.


It's NOT only the MPEG4 Channels. I record and NFL game on 212 last night, 3 hours. Upon attempting to watch, I hit play, and it was FF at 1x speed, I could not get it to stop, going back to the list, Live TV, rebooting. After 3x'ng through an hour, it reached a point where it was frozen on a frame, but kept moving in time according to the display. Also there was NO audio at all for the entire program. Seems like there are defintely some issues with recording and playback.

I found a similar frozen frame problem as reported by others on GroundHog Day, on ShowHD, this recording reached a point were audio continued to play but the frame was frozen for a period of time, it took FF to get past 2 min, and then everything was fine.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

While starting to play an MPEG 2 HD recording, the audio was non existent. I had to rewind pause and play to get the audio to come on...


----------



## rdr07 (Aug 25, 2006)

pmathys said:


> I did however record the PGA champoinship last Sunday. At 3 hours 28 minutes the picture froze and I could not get past that point. I did all the required steps per DirecTV and could not fix it. They don't know what happened or why. Again it hasn't happened since.
> 
> Paul


this has happened twice, once after recording for 3:36, once at 3:39... will try to find some other programs to see if this keeps happening.

no response from the remote or front of the unit, had to reset it. this does not bode well if we're going to be recording football games...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rdr07 said:


> this has happened twice, once after recording for 3:36, once at 3:39... will try to find some other programs to see if this keeps happening.
> 
> no response from the remote or front of the unit, had to reset it. this does not bode well if we're going to be recording football games...


What channel ? Was it an SD, HD-MPEG2, HD-MPEG4 ?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't really report this as a bug, but maybe a setup problem? 

I was hoping to archive HD material (movies, football games, etc.) to my DVD recorder, provided I'm not prohibited from doing so. With my older Sony HD-100, it would downrezz the signal to 480i and output it to the DVD recorder. The resulting recorded DVD's were steller - and properly letterboxed and proportioned. The setup with the HR20 is basically the same, (480i via the HR20's Svideo output) but now I get a vertically stretched recorded picture....any thoughts from someone experienced with this? Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Try putting the unit into Pillar box mode, or 480i mode (to see if it get's rid of the stretched picture)


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

New one here....
Watching Grey's Anatomy last night. Recorded it as I missed the first ten minutes. 
MPEG 4 Broadcast.
So I was about ten minutes behind the feed when this happened.
The scene started to play then audio dropped out followed by a complete freeze of the action. I tried to rewind and play, kept on happening. I had to fast forward past the point to continue..


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

Box froze a few times while watching the Emmy's.

During playback and fast forwarding box would stop/freeze and produce a microsoft like blue screen. 

Happended on both the MPEG2 and MPEG4 broadcasts.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Gotta tell you--this is not making me happy. Sounds like a DishNetwork-type roll out. If this thing isn't as solid as my HR-10 in 6 months, I'll move to wherever the best DVR is, but this wouldn't be it the way these bugs sound.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Amazing !!! Many of these issues, minus the HD ones of course, are exactly the same as the R-15 has or had at one time or another.

Way to go DirecTV, that makes 0 for 2 with your self branded DVR's.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> If this thing isn't as solid as my HR-10 in 6 months,


Good luck. Its been 9 month now and the R-15 still has many problems.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Amazing !!! Many of these issues, minus the HD ones of course, are exactly the same as the R-15 has or had at one time or another.
> 
> Way to go DirecTV, that makes 0 for 2 with your self branded DVR's.


And yet none of the code is common between the two. It's like I'm grading exams from two students sitting on opposite sides of the classroom, and they've got the same wrong answers.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> Amazing !!! Many of these issues, minus the HD ones of course, are exactly the same as the R-15 has or had at one time or another.
> 
> Way to go DirecTV, that makes 0 for 2 with your self branded DVR's.


Yes, just quietly reading here I'm noticing the same.


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

I put most of the blame on the product manager, not the developers. And the PM is probably getting hammered from both sides. 

Corporate wants/needs the box now for the kick off of the NFL season and to combat the cable guys with their HD DVRs that have VOD. Developers always want/need more time to code. And the PM is just trying not to get fired.

The Box clearly isn't 100% ready for release given the weekly code releases, no OTA, limited training for installers and poor documentation (incomplete manual and no quick start guide in some cases). 

D* is not a CE company, therefore expect a lot of these issues as things continue. At least they own the code now which is good and bad. Good in that they can respond to issues/bugs faster, bad in that there is a learning curve that causes most of problems.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cjr said:


> The Box clearly isn't 100% ready for release given the weekly code releases, no OTA, limited training for installers and poor documentation (incomplete manual and no quick start guide in some cases).


Weekly Code releases ?
There has been 1;ONE software update for the unit... (0xBB)

If you are referring to the 0xac version number, that official is the "first" software for the commercially available boxes.... Even though most hard drives had a different version on the hard drive at the time of assembly.

These first few weeks are certainly going to have updates....
Why? no matter HOW big the beta test program and testing, there are going to be many scenerios and setups and usage patterns that where never thought of, or never tested.

Even if the box was under development for another 9 months, there where going to be issues.... the question is... How fast and how well are they going to be fixed.

No Consumer Electronic device is every 100% ready... hence why almost every single one, has a method to update the software/firmware that drives the unit.

Even the simplest of things, as DVD Recorders for a PC... they all have the ability to have their Firmware updated....
I would be very worried of purchasing a CE device now adays that was so locked down, that it couldn't be updated...


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even if the box was under development for another 9 months, there where going to be issues.... the question is... How fast and how well are they going to be fixed.


Earl, are you seeing many of the same issues reported in the thread?

If so, can you please include them in the review thread.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Aug 17, 2006)

It may be better strategy to leave the review thread in tact and simply place a sticky at the start of it indicating that this thread exists. I do agree, there needs to be a way to counterbalance the review with other's experience.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cjr said:


> Corporate wants/needs the box now for the kick off of the NFL season and to combat the cable guys with their HD DVRs that have VOD. Developers always want/need more time to code. And the PM is just trying not to get fired


So tell me which option is better.

Release a new unit that has bugs, resets and doesn't record a fans football games properly or
Keep the status quo until you are sure your software works properly?
I'm thinking many more folks will really be pissed off when their DVR freezes in the middle of a game.


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Weekly Code releases ?
> There has been 1;ONE software update for the unit... (0xBB)
> 
> If you are referring to the 0xac version number, that official is the "first" software for the commercially available boxes.... Even though most hard drives had a different version on the hard drive at the time of assembly.
> ...


So far since most of us got the box there have been TWO releases. That makes TWO in ONE week. I assume that there were MULTIPLE updates since the build of the box (8/05/06) in good old Mexico (good to see them working on Saturday's), its shipment to D* and its installation with me. To be precise that's at least TWO in NINETEEN days or ONE every NINE AND A HALF DAYS. Sorry I was off by TWO DAYS.

That is still A LOT of code releases for a box that is going to be official launched in in SIXTEEN days.

I appreciate the fact that code releases are being done so frequently which is one of the pluses of owning the code. QA at the current rate has got to be a pain.

Lighten up Earl, unless you are the one doing the QA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cjr said:


> So far since most of us got the box there have been TWO releases. That makes TWO in ONE week. I assume that there were MULTIPLE updates since the build of the box (8/05/06) in good old Mexico, its shipment to D* and its installation with me. To be precise that's at least TWO in SIXTEEN days or ONE every EIGHT DAYS. Sorry I was off by ONE DAY.
> 
> I appreciate the fact that code releases are being done so frequently which is one of the pluses of owning the code. QA at the current rate has got to be a pain.
> 
> Lighten up Earl, unless you are the one doing the QA.


Well.. ya... look around... I am doing the Q&A (Question and Answer). But the guys at QA (Quality) at DirecTV are working pretty long hours.

Okay... So yes, the boxes for those people installed before this past weekend have gone through the update procedure twice.

Pretty much EVERY unit is going to go through 1 update very quickly after powering up the unit for the first time... (some people's installers have updated the software at their shop before arriving)

So technically speaking, there have been 187 builds of the software (they use HEX numbers)


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah I've seen two software updates. One when I installed the box then another overnight Friday-Saturday.

I've already given up my HR20. I'm sticking to my HR10s for now. No way I'm dealing with the bugs during football season. Once I see a stable software release, OTA tuner activation, and/or dual buffers enabled I'll revisit it. I'm not going to give up the way I watch TV with the TiVo units for the constant headaches of the Hr20. A lot of HR10s crashed after the updates started but out of the box they worked fine w/ Dolby and OTA. This box does not even come close. Shame on DirecTV. :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> Earl, are you seeing many of the same issues reported in the thread?
> 
> If so, can you please include them in the review thread.


Honestly... On both 0xac and 0xbb
I have only had the issue with the Dolby Digital.... on mpeg-4s.

All my shows have recorded (granted I haven't watched them all yet, so I don't know if any of them are partials, but the ones I have... they all have been fine).

So either once again, there is something in my house or the way I set things up, or the way I use them (my HR20 is now my primary box, not religated to some back room or bedroom... I have 37 SL's now, and nearly 300+ items in the to-do list)

This is not to negate that others are having issues... they do exist

I also don't have HDMI, nor have tried the "antique roadshow"... so until I get a 2nd unit so I can test ever scenerio posted here....


----------



## O and A Party Rock (Aug 28, 2006)

I will take my new HR 20 over my slow buggy HD Tivo anyday!!!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

O and A Party Rock said:


> I will take my new HR 20 over my slow buggy HD Tivo anyday!!!


I said the same thing until I got my HR20. It's a totally different animal in my opinion, and it's jut my opinion.


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well.. ya... look around... I am doing the Q&A (Question and Answer).


What about naijai? He's with D* and seems VERY INFORMED and a REAL PRO.

I hope you are being adequately comped.

It's only going to get worse.

Folks have been fairly easy on the Box so far. I don't think most have or will really kick the box until next weekend (the first weekend of college football) or Sept. 10th (when it will really be tested). If it can't handle the Ticket and/or the Fan watch out.

Have you been able to test it under Ticket and/or Fan conditions?


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Weekly Code releases ?
> 
> No Consumer Electronic device is every 100% ready... hence why almost every single one, has a method to update the software/firmware that drives the unit.


And that's great, but often those upgrades are to update drivers/ increase fucntionality to the product. and also ethose products are dealing with interaction of different hardware/software combinations.

THe DVR (R15 or HR20) doesn't have these issues. Are the issues identified really that difficult to predict or test for? Do they not test audio?

I would like my electronics devices to work when I buy them.

*Is that unreasonable?* I know you all have more knowledge of code and electronics than I do, but just becasue it's hard to do doesn't mean it shouldn't be expected.

And rightly or wrongly, the fact D* decided to create it's own DVR line in lieu of a product which has created their most profitable and least likely to churn customer base, means that the expectations are and should be high.

It does not matter what Tivo or UTV or Replay or anyone else did wrong...It only matters what D*gets wrong. Because either they accepted responsibility for setting a new standard, or they basically are saying they are willing to offer a sub-standard product if it's more profitable.

I hope the HR20 is more successful than the R15. I am skeptical though.

I have been critical of the R15 and of course I am reserving judgement on HR20 as I do not have one. I am cautionsly optimistic (which is how an optimist says "we're screwed" - some movie or tv show) but I do think a closed thread of repeatedly reported issues would be very helpful for those thinking of buying the machine, those that ask questions about their own issues and also demonstrate objectivity in the review.

It should be a closed thread maintained by Earl so the issues can remain organized, also he can add his own comments in terms of issues addressed by releases. And he can also make a judgement on what are recurring issues or one-time/user errors.

I think most of us trust his judgement.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even if the box was under development for another 9 months, there where going to be issues.... the question is... How fast and how well are they going to be fixed.


Exactly right. It's normal for a wider group of people to find bugs that need to be fixed. But I left Dish because of the perma-betaware. If by spring the HR-20 isn't ready for primetime, I'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> It should be a closed thread maintained by Earl so the issues can remain organized, also he can add his own comments in terms of issues addressed by releases. And he can also make a judgement on what are recurring issues or one-time/user errors.


That is a good idea.... I am going to have to think about how I could maintain that without killing my self... or what kind of criteria I should objectively put and remove things from the list.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cjr said:


> What about naijai? He's with D* and seems VERY INFORMED and a REAL PRO.
> 
> I hope you are being adequately comped.
> 
> ...


I have seen naijai, and know about about a dozen or so more DirecTV employees that participate here... they do try to help as best as they can.

As for being adequeately comped....... depends on your definition of comped.
Am I paid? Nope... Are there other "rewards" to this...... yes... and a lot of them are simple PM's from people...

If this is your definition of Fairly easy on this box so far... hardly... You are already starting to pound it harder then the R15 in it's first weeks.

What about The TV premiers that start this week (Bones for example).....

As for me testing it with Sunday Ticket / Super Fan... nope, I don't have the $250+ to drop on it. I get my Bears game and what ever else is on the other channels... for everything else, there is espn.com


----------



## cjr (Jul 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for me testing it with Sunday Ticket / Super Fan... nope,


Ok - I'm done with it until the 10th.

No reason to keep kicking it or worrying about it until it can really be tested with the Ticket and the Fan. Fox premiers don't count as a test. It failed with the Emmy crashes. If the wife's not happy with it and she want's the HR10 back with the big TV, then its not ready.

See you on the 11th with my list. Can hardly wait for the next software release.


----------



## sseong (Mar 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I haven't ever tried HDMI Audio (no HDMI... I have DVI...)
> But I have seen threads and posts in the past, that suggest that some TV manufactures introduced a delay in the HDMI audio processing ... to avoid syncing issues.
> 
> Check with your TV manufacturer (or over at www.avsforums.com) to see if maybe your TV is doing that... and if so, if there is a way to shut it off.


This HDMI audio sync problem happens to me in H20.

My TV is actually faster and my A/V Reciever has a bit of delay always...

I thought it was my A/V Reciever's problem... but I haven't found any solution...
Either I turn off TV audio or turn off A/V.. .depends on what I'm watching...

I have Samsung 61" DLP and Samsung Home Theatre system (Model I cannot think out of my head) and Optical Digital Sound out to Home theatre and HDMI to TV (My home theatre system yet to have HDMI port...)


----------



## Babula (Aug 28, 2006)

cjr said:


> Box froze a few times while watching the Emmy's.
> 
> During playback and fast forwarding box would stop/freeze and produce a microsoft like blue screen.
> 
> ...


My HR10-250 froze and/or pixelated on the Emmys via LA DNS which I have in Seattle with waivers. It happended about the 2/3 through point. This recent warranty replacement from D* since my older guy Hard drive went south.

I think it was the from the Sat down or back in the source somewhere.

Bill


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

My HR20 was installed earlier today. So far so good, took no time for my to-do list to fill up. Will play with it for couple weeks before posting my review.

I can't get why some people are mad at Earl, he's doing a great job of communicating message between DIRECTV and its user, spend a lot of time & effort to help us, and DIRECTV along the way, so why mad at him ? Some people make it really personal in their posts. 

Lot like common of problems came from the MPEG-4 channels, if I remmember it correctly, there's no MPEG4 where Earl lives, so might be that's why he's not seeing problem other people see. 

And what's the big deal with software upgrade ?. There was a lot of sw upgrade when the R15 first launch, and not everyone single one of them was better than the previous one. Would you rather get the upgrade that make the box better, or just live with it ? It's not like they're doing it everyday ?? 

Some of the major problem that lot of us suffered with the early R15 (and some still now) was addressed on the HR20, even at launch, and some problem that people complain with initial HR20 launched was addressed on first download. So why get so angry and scream at the messenger like Earl ?

Would you rather have Earl helping us out on this forum, or just all of us flying blind just as in the R15 forum back then ?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I for one am not hating on Earl... If it wasn't for his constant updates before the machine's release I would have been in the dark... Because of him I have an HR20 in my living room... which I hate... And if it wasn't for Earl I wouldn't have it so maybe I do Hate Earl!!! Just kidding  

I've had no experience with the R15 but 5 years of DirecTV Dvrs with TiVo, so this is a hard machine to get used... no dual buffers kills me cause I like to watch two shows at once and flip between them (news & sports). And it is quite buggy. The Dolby dropping in and out is annoying. It still needs more updates.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think there is any one up here that hates me... except maybe one person, okay... maybe two... nahh... I think it is just the one.

I know it is not personal.... At least most of the time...

I have some pretty thick skin.... If anyone really get's underneath it... you'll see it.. 

Other then that... simply post your bugs.
And if you have a wait to re-create it on command... please post that, speaking as a software developer... it is the worst thing to have a bug report, with no way to force it to re-create....

PS: I do have MPEG-4


----------



## nickpoore (Aug 16, 2006)

My Bug report.

I like to watch FoxLA in the morning. If I set it up to record the show, it'll record on the background tuner.
My TiVo solution is to record another station first, and then kick in another recording to watch the Fox channel in the foreground.

So, I setup a 2x manual recordings.
R1: Start at 6:50am, ch 5, duration 10, repeat mon-fri.
R2: Start at 6:55am, ch11, duration 10, repeat mon-fri.

These work once, and then auto-delete.
It's as if the repeat mon-fri just doesn't work.

-=Nick=-


----------



## LA Mark (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Earl for your review and constant stream of information

I believe if Directv had beta tested for a few more weeks most of the problems would have bean solved, maybe they knew the problems and release it anyway, shame on them.

A few of the problems that I have with my HR20 are, it freezes sometime when I pause, sometimes when it is not freezing there is no sound that includes watching live tv and coming off a pause. Also Channel 87 KABC is missing from the HD guide although I receive it. 

The reason I was told these problems exist after 2 hours of trying to fix them with a tech was that, my unit had downloaded the beta software, which Directv have made two unsuccessful attempts to purge from there system. The so-called fix is to enter a code at the welcome screen which will force a new download overwriting the beta software. No amount of resetting and other things would bring up the welcome screen. If what the tech said is true and Directv were on the ball, they would tell the installers about entering the code before the unit downloaded the beta software.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Minor bug ....
When sorting the "My VOD List" anything but chronologically, the chosen sort doesn't stick and is not remembered when later returning to "My VOD List". In other words, it always defaults to sorting by date with the most recently recorded programs at the top of the list. Seems like the other available sort types should "stick" and be remembered when later accessing "My VOD List".

More info here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62751


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> nor have tried the "antique roadshow"


Saw a commercial last night for "Sunrise Earth" and decided to set up a recording. Had the same problem, I couldn't do a series link, I had to set a single recording and then go to the prioritizer, select it, and go to the series link option. It was the only way to set up multiple recordings.



> It's as if the repeat mon-fri just doesn't work.


I'm glad to see someone else is having this problem. Recurring manual recordings definitely do not work.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

I was just given a pdf technical bulletin for the HR20 software updates. I am sorry that I am not permitted to post it anywhere, but DIRECTV did allow me to list the link from my home page. 

Basically, it tells you how to initialize a download and workarounds for two know issues.

-Robert


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I was just given a pdf technical bulletin for the HR20 software updates. I am sorry that I am not permitted to post it anywhere, but DIRECTV did allow me to list the link from my home page.
> 
> Basically, it tells you how to initialize a download and workarounds for two know issues.
> 
> -Robert


After reading that document....
Those steps should only be done when you are first installing the unit.

Why... Even though in RED print they tell you not to pull the power.
What they don't put in RED print, is that those steps WILL re-format the system.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I've read a lot of posts regarding missed recordings of "news" programs and the like, but has anyone missed a series (like "Prison Break", "Vanished", etc...)?

~Alan


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

There have been plenty of posts from folks missing Stargate episodes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> There have been plenty of posts from folks missing Stargate episodes.


On the HR20? 
I haven't missed any of the 4 weeks worth (8) episodes...
And out of that 4 weeks, it has only recorded the one re-run of Stargate

Or are you referring to last years Guide gaff that caused the TiVos to miss the first two weeks of the 2nd half of Stargate.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> There have been plenty of posts from folks missing Stargate episodes.


Yeah, I meant to mention them, but I record the Stargate series' (and the majority of my SD program recording) via a DirecTiVo. I'm more interested in HD programming via the networks (the majority of recordings on my HR10-250), as well as programming on UniversalHD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, etc...

~Alan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> There have been plenty of posts from folks missing Stargate episodes.


I went back and took a search in the HR20 forum.

I found Joekun's posts, where they where not in the ToDo list, when he was looking (and he saw some repeats in there). He then manually tweaked the todo list....

Doesn't mean the unit would not have recorded them on it's own.

Note: To anyone testing this now...
Stargate is either a repeat, or not on this Friday... new episodes NEXT friday.

And that would explain why Joekun didn't see September 1 in his ToDo list.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I did remember Joekun's post but the others could have been from the other side of the fence (R15). It's getting difficult to remember where I read something anymore.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Note: To anyone testing this now...
> Stargate is either a repeat, or not on this Friday... new episodes NEXT friday.


Repeat night! My SD DirecTiVo had four or five episodes set to record this Friday night until a day or two ago when the episode information came in. No Stargate Atlantis at all this Friday night...

I agree with you Wolff on the remembering... that's why I chose to ask about the network programming, since I couldn't remember what everybody has said regarding network series...

~Alan


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I went back and took a search in the HR20 forum.
> 
> I found Joekun's posts, where they where not in the ToDo list, when he was looking (and he saw some repeats in there). He then manually tweaked the todo list....
> 
> Doesn't mean the unit would not have recorded them on it's own.


I think it's nice that it shows you the showing in the todo list (even if it's not going to record them) but I think they need to have a way to let you know that the episdoe won't record due to first run/repeat issue (like they do for conflicts but maybe a different color) or if it's not going to record for a 28 day rule (if they add it)


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Post on AVS, but thought this would be the better place..

JVC Pro 61" 1080p set to HR20 via HDMI..

When I first turn on set, I get no picture, and tv says "No Input".. I have to go up to the unit and press the resolution button and toggle the input that way to get picture.. pushing the resolution button on the remote does nothing, unitl I have a picture on the screen then the remote responds accodingly.....

Also curios is that I have disabled all but the 1080i settings in the video setup, but the front button still toggles through them all.... If I missed it in the manual, sorry


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I am also having a similar problem with DD5.1 audio via optical connection to my Sony STRD4ES surround sound receiver (not over HDMI).

Bug = DD5.1 audio will sometimes disappear totally when changing channels. Usually changing channels again will bring it back. Or Pausing, then Playing the buffer will bring back DD.51 audio. PCM (non DD5.1 audio) is not affected.

It seems to happen more often with my MPEG4 HD local channels, but I just got those active today. The Ka/Ku AT9 dish installer was concerned because sometimes we had audio on my MPEG4 locals, sometimes we didn't. Fortunately I was already aware of this problem and everything worked fine with I switched to PCM audio on the HR20 DVR.

Note also that I've never had DD5.1 audio or synch problems with my Sony Receiver, Sony TV (via component video) and my HR10-250 DVR.



sseong said:


> This HDMI audio sync problem happens to me in H20.
> 
> My TV is actually faster and my A/V Reciever has a bit of delay always...
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't had any issues recording programs under Series Link that I know of, but I'm new to DVR's. My HR20 recorded Stargate Atlantis maybe a day ago (found it last night in my VOD folder). But this was a FOX broadcast on channel 89. If I set up Series Link to record SGA (first-runs only) is it only going to pick up episodes from the Sci Fi channel that are first run? Also set up "Vanished" for first run episode recording and there was no problem there. Watched half of it last night, set a tic mark, and will watch the remainder tonight...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DeanS said:


> I haven't had any issues recording programs under Series Link that I know of, but I'm new to DVR's. My HR20 recorded Stargate Atlantis maybe a day ago (found it last night in my VOD folder). But this was a FOX broadcast on channel 89. If I set up Series Link to record SGA (first-runs only) is it only going to pick up episodes from the Sci Fi channel that are first run? Also set up "Vanished" for first run episode recording and there was no problem there. Watched half of it last night, set a tic mark, and will watch the remainder tonight...


Odd that it caught your Stargate Atlantis for channel 89... unless by chance you set it to record that specific channel.

If you set it to record JUST first run's on SCI Fi (IE, when you look at the episode list after a search, besure to pick one of the SGA's that are on Sci-Fi)... it should only record them from Sci-Fi


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

By the way, since we are talking about problems with the MPEG 4 HD feeds does anybody know if the new satellites going up next year are MPEG4 only. Will all new and old DirecTV HD programming next year be moving to MPEG4?... Will the HR10-250 become obsolete for HD programming eventually? Does anybody when those sats are officially scheduled to go up?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All future HD additions to DirecTV service are going to be MPEG-4.
All existing MPEG-2 HD service is going to be converted to MPEG-4.

The HR10-250 will become obsolete for SAT provide HD programming (it will still work for Digital OTA signals).

I don't think the official launch date to is set... but there are a few "launch" nuts, that will post what they know...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Odd that it caught your Stargate Atlantis for channel 89... unless by chance you set it to record that specific channel.
> 
> If you set it to record JUST first run's on SCI Fi (IE, when you look at the episode list after a search, besure to pick one of the SGA's that are on Sci-Fi)... it should only record them from Sci-Fi


That highlights one of the problems with DTV's new UI. If you perform a title search for Stargate (as an example) I pull up results for 2 local stations, SCIFI and FOXW (which I don't receive-Geez DTV please fix this). If I then arrow down to SCIFI and press SELECT I still get the episode list for all channels that were listed in the previous screen. But at that point I can only see channel numbers. Why, once I selected SCIFI would I see episodes aired on local channels?

New DVR users...or new DTV+ DVR users may not expect that once you bypass local channels you are then presented with the same locals under the episode list and they may select the wrong entry to setup their SL. When you add the fact that once a SL is created you cannot see what channel that SL is linked to from within the prioritizer nor can you edit it, that creates a bug problem for customers.

Now I must state these are my observations using an R15 as I don't have an HR20. The HR20 may handle SL set differently. But I hope not as the stated purpose for DTV developing their own DVRs was to create a common UI. So that any user could use any DTV product and expect the UI to be consistent.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think a big piece of that will get cleared up when they get the search list to tie to yoru favorites, or a correctly populated Channels I Receive


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FilmMixer said:


> Also curios is that I have disabled all but the 1080i settings in the video setup, but the front button still toggles through them all.... If I missed it in the manual, sorry


I got an answer to the second half of your post.

The front PANEL format button does not pay attention to the format settings of the box. The Remote Format and Native will respect the settings.

The front PANEL is the "fail safe" incase you incorrectly set it, or move it to a different TV and forget to set it before moving it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I got an answer to the second half of your post.
> 
> The front PANEL format button does not pay attention to the format settings of the box. The Remote Format and Native will respect the settings.
> 
> The front PANEL is the "fail safe" incase you incorrectly set it, or move it to a different TV and forget to set it before moving it.


That was smart of them, I would have never even thought of such a situation.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All future HD additions to DirecTV service are going to be MPEG-4.
> All existing MPEG-2 HD service is going to be converted to MPEG-4.
> 
> The HR10-250 will become obsolete for SAT provide HD programming (it will still work for Digital OTA signals).
> ...


That's what I figured... I know I'm going off topic here Earl, but do you know of any current stackable system for the Mpeg4 5 Sat setup or if there is one in the works?

Back to the Mpeg2 HD... They slowly phase those out right? They won't just shut them down when the new Sats are up and running?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> That's what I figured... I know I'm going off topic here Earl, but do you know of any current stackable system for the Mpeg4 5 Sat setup or if there is one in the works?
> 
> Back to the Mpeg2 HD... They slowly phase those out right? They won't just shut them down when the new Sats are up and running?


I know there is one in the works, but other then that... no details on cost, timeframe, ect... but the HR20 is already compatible with it (that is what the FTM is all about)

As for the MPEG-2.... Yes and no.
One day, it will be a flipped switch... but we are talking late 2007 into 2008.
They have a LOT of HD receivers to swap out before they turn off the MPEG-2-HD


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know there is one in the works, but other then that... no details on cost, timeframe, ect... but the HR20 is already compatible with it (that is what the FTM is all about)
> 
> As for the MPEG-2.... Yes and no.
> One day, it will be a flipped switch... but we are talking late 2007 into 2008.
> They have a LOT of HD receivers to swap out before they turn off the MPEG-2-HD


So does that mean we could possibly see 2007 NFLST still on MPEG2?


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

BUG.....

Tonight, watching Big Brother and recording it... Play was approximately 30 seconds behind the actual broadcast.. Recording MPEG 2 Broadcast.... 
All of a sudden the Bouncing DTV logo (Screensaver) as if the play was paused, comes up. Black screen with the DTV logo... And we have audio in the background. I press the blue button and indeed the show was playing. Not paused...
Interesting one....
We will see if this happens again...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> So does that mean we could possibly see 2007 NFLST still on MPEG2?


If I were DirecTV, I'd do something like this:

4Q2006/1Q2007: Switch over HD-DNS customers, and continue to upgrade people as they add HD-LIL. Even if DirecTV adds "The CW" and "MyNetworkTV" HD-DNS, the switch to MPEG4 would more than likely allow DirecTV to add a couple of niche HD channels in MPEG4 (hoping to get people to voluntarily upgrade to MPEG4).

2Q2007 (Late): Move MPEG4 HD-DNS over to the new satellites, as well as the new channels I mentioned above, simulcast the current MPEG2 HD nationals in MPEG4 for HR20 users... and add more MPEG4 HD nationals (hoping to get people to voluntarily upgrade). Free up space on the current birds to open up some more spot beams to offer more SD-LIL DMAs (yes, I know people have said that DirecTV has given up on SD-LIL, but this is what I'd DO!!). Continue upgrading people when they add HD-LIL.

3Q2007: Continue upgrading people while adding HD-LIL. Start moving HD Sunday Ticket subscribers over to MPEG4 equipment. Start transitioning HD customers subscribing to premium MPEG2 HD channels (HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, etc..).

4Q2007: Swap the relative few left. Shut off the MPEG2 HD channels. Finish off the SD-LIL.

Of course, this is just me talking, and DirecTV could wait a lot longer to switch people out, or they could just go ahead and get it over with. Let's face it, DirecTV has said they intend to offer HD-LIL to 76% of the county's population by the end of this year... and my guess is, a GOOD majority of their HD customers fall within that 76%.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Wally_Gator said:


> All of a sudden the Bouncing DTV logo (Screensaver) as if the play was paused, comes up. Black screen with the DTV logo...


The HR20 (and I guess the R15) has a animated Screen Saver?

~Alan


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> The HR20 (and I guess the R15) has a animated Screen Saver?
> 
> ~Alan


If that is what you want to call it...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Wally_Gator said:


> If that is what you want to call it...


Sorry, that's just the first I've heard of that feature. Granted, since I haven't seen it, I might not like it, but I do like the idea!

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bobman said:


> Way to go DirecTV, that makes 0 for 2 with your self branded DVR's.





Alan Gordon said:


> If I were DirecTV, I'd do something like this:


2Q2007........realize that the in house self branded DVR's are not working and are not what people want and go back to Tivo. 

I know, I know, it'll never happen but.........


----------



## rdr07 (Aug 25, 2006)

So far I haven't had any recording issues, just a few with playback...

- Video/sound freezes and even though I can advance the time counter, it never comes back. Stopping and starting the recording sometimes gets it going again. I've had to reset the box twice because of this because it hadn't come back. Has happened with both HD & SD recordings. Lost the recorded portions of the program(s).

- A couple of times when starting to play a recorded programs, it will play for a moment and then the picture will go black and the sound keeps going. Rewinding and playing again usually fixes it, though sometimes I've needed to stop the playback and start it again. Has happened with both HD & SD recordings.

Will try to write down more details if I run into anything else....


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Wally_Gator said:


> BUG.....
> 
> Tonight, watching Big Brother and recording it... Play was approximately 30 seconds behind the actual broadcast.. Recording MPEG 2 Broadcast....
> All of a sudden the Bouncing DTV logo (Screensaver) as if the play was paused, comes up. Black screen with the DTV logo... And we have audio in the background. I press the blue button and indeed the show was playing. Not paused...
> ...


I had a similar bug, while RockStar Supernova was recording, about 20 min in, I went into MyVOD, selected it from the list to hit play, and I would get a frozen frame with the audio of the realtime streaming in the background. FF 3x was selected, but it was not moving anywhere. Pressing the channel up I could get to the real time feed.

I then went back into MyVOD, to test another program, and it worked fine. So I watched the rest of the show real time, waited until after the program ended, went back into MyVOD, and tried again no luck at all, frozen frame still, FF 3x resulted in nothing.

I then decided it was time for a reset, after rebooting, the program just recorded disappeared. Completly gone.

This obviously was a corrupt recording, don't know why. I would have been really upset if it was a show I cared about.

At any rate, I can say that I am glad that I have the HR-20, but damn, it is clear there is a lot to work out. I only hope D* developers are reading these boards, I am getting tired of calling in to report. It so new, the advanced tech support really don't have anything to recommend trying (and I dno't expect them too--they are the last to even here about the new products), they just take reports and say they will escalate it.

Overall I would say that if you are not one that likes to have the occasional hiccup, then this box is not ready for you. I am glad D* released it, and I am happy to report bugs, but I would NOT expand distribution outside Los Angeles until they get some more of these bugs worked out. I can't imagine the average D* customer being happy with this.:nono2:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

More problems tonight with my MPEG4 local HDTV Seattle channels and DD5.1 audio ....

I need to do some more diagnosing, but it seems that I only get audio on my Sony Receiver from these MPEG4 channels when they're actually broadcasting DD5.1 audio. Tonight, their local newscasts had no audio, but both The Tonight Show and The Lettermen Show had audio. The difference? The local newscasts are not broadcast with DD5.1 audio (as verified with my HR10-250 DVR), but these networks shows are.

Of course, I get audio fine if I set the HR20 DVR to PCM Audio by turning "off" Dolby Digital audio.

I don't seem to have this problem with any of the MPEG2 HDTV channels, at least not as often.



litzdog911 said:


> I am also having a similar problem with DD5.1 audio via optical connection to my Sony STRD4ES surround sound receiver (not over HDMI).
> 
> Bug = DD5.1 audio will sometimes disappear totally when changing channels. Usually changing channels again will bring it back. Or Pausing, then Playing the buffer will bring back DD.51 audio. PCM (non DD5.1 audio) is not affected.
> 
> ...


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> And that would explain why Joekun didn't see September 1 in his ToDo list.


Actually that was the night when everything but two recordings disappeared from my to do list, and if it had been working I would've had like 10 recordings of SG1 on 9/1. After the to do list came back I deleted those from the prioritizer though.

I haven't had any trouble with series link shows recording at all yet. I have had trouble setting up a series link, as I've stated before. I've had a one off recording completely disappear, but the series link stuff does seem to record. I have my replaytv recording all my really important shows for backup just in case.


----------



## yensid (Aug 12, 2006)

It really looks like this box is NOT ready for prime time. Hopefully these boxes will get fixed before the national roll out. If not I will not be getting one and jumping ship. That isn't a threat it is a reality. I have been waiting for a HD DVR forever. I cannot deal with lost recordings, sound dropping out, etc. My family wouldn't put up with it, especially since our DTV/Tivo unit has worked so well for years and years.

I agree with Earl that this is a strategic product so I would hope all the company's energy is going into it. With that in mind, unless a patch comes out to fix these sync and recording problems this month I cannot see them expanding the units outside of the confined beta areas. If they do, they have truly lost their way.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

At this point, I honestly believe that at DirecTV, the inmates are running the asylum. If you don't know what I mean by that, then buy the book from amazon.com with the same title. It is written by Alan Cooper and makes for excellent reading material.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

I may be totally off base here...

Being that this is a BUG thread, it might hold a little mroe credibility if we keep the commentary to a minimum. If necessary, let's create a bug gripe forum.
If we want D* to look at this thread and take the issues seriously, then they should not have to wade through 6 posts of commentary to one post of a bug report....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wally_Gator said:


> I may be totally off base here...
> 
> Being that this is a BUG thread, it might hold a little mroe credibility if we keep the commentary to a minimum. If necessary, let's create a bug gripe forum.
> If we want D* to look at this thread and take the issues seriously, then they should not have to wade through 6 posts of commentary to one post of a bug report....


When the next software release comes out, you see threads similar to that in the R15 forum to monitor issues and bugs with each release.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking back, I believe I had set up Stargate Atlantis for a single recording session and it was an older episode on channel 89. Last night I conducted a search and found SGA with multiple listings/channels, but chose an episode on the SciFi channel beginning, I believe, in September. I then set up the Series Link for SGA on this channel only. I answered my own question when the HR 20 told me it would record all new upcoming SGA expisodes on this channel. This was confirmed when I saw the episodes in the To Do list.

I'm glad to report that all of my recordings using this unit have gone smoothly. It has recorded all programs I have scheduled and there have been no video or audio anomalies whatsoever. I'm keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Another Bug....
Tonight I was trying to watch a recording of Dirty Jobs. SD broadcast.
Upon selecting play, the screen was black and no sound. 17 minutes of black screen and no sound. 
I called D* and I was told that they are aware of the issue and a Download will be forthcoming with no ETA. I was also told not to delete this item as it may happen to another recording. Once the download comes through I should be able to delete this selection.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Wally_Gator said:


> I may be totally off base here...
> 
> Being that this is a BUG thread, it might hold a little mroe credibility if we keep the commentary to a minimum. If necessary, let's create a bug gripe forum.
> If we want D* to look at this thread and take the issues seriously, then they should not have to wade through 6 posts of commentary to one post of a bug report....


I hear you, I've been trying to keep the most common reported bugs up top, I hope Earl has the time to coordinate this. At any rate, while this thread is fine, continues, I would encourage everyone to call in to Advanced Tech Support to report the bugs and ask them to be escalated. I've decided to write down bugs and call once a week.

Any chance we can get an e-mail from D* to report HR20 bugs?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Just turned on my HR20 for the first time since Sunday. All the programs I recorded are working including in the MPEG4 ones (except for the Dolby Digital issue)... But when I first turned it on the clock on the buffer said it was 5:11 and Law & Order was playing but it was 6:41 and Without a Trace was playing... I couldn't rewind backward past the point I turned it on at even though there was buffer there. Going to the List or Menu and back didn't work. Had the change the channel to get it to work properly.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

New one... 
Series record set for Bones on Channel 11..
Watching it as it is recording.. Paused and upon resuming, I noticed it has the 7:30 to 8:00 time slot showing the Simpsons. Recording bar shows after 8m the proper time slot for Bones. I can pause, resume and play. Current location shows the proper time... 

This is a MPEG4 broadcast.
Happening right now..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen that before on the R15's.

Basically the "title" bar is respecting the calandar clock, not the point you are in during playback.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Pressing info right now... Shows the correct time and the show is off.
Still shows the simpsons 7:30-8PM
We are now at 8:20 PM


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm..

Sorry, I had thing backwards (it is already 10:20pm here)

I am curious on what would happen if you tried to restart playback of the episdoe from the MyVod entry, vs just rewinding the foreground tuner.

Do you have something recording on your second tuner?
If not... type in a channel number... (let it switch)... then type in 11 (your fox station) and it shoudl bring you back to your recording.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Sorry, I had thing backwards (it is already 10:20pm here)
> 
> ...


I have just tried that and it does not work... Progress bar is still off.
I called it in..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wally_Gator said:


> I have just tried that and it does not work... Progress bar is still off.
> I called it in..


Other then the "cosmetics" of the bar's being off...
Is the program still recording and you can TrickPlay it?


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

It is recording.. Playback is spotty... Sometimes I rewind and then no sound. Then try changing channels and coming back.. Rewind and black screen. Then finally I rewind and get sound and picture.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

After I finished recording the program all worked as expected.


----------



## rdr07 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wally_Gator said:


> After I finished recording the program all worked as expected.


You've reminded me, the playback issues I've experienced have all been when playing a show that is still being recorded. I'll have to mess with this some more...


----------



## smb3d (Aug 24, 2006)

I've noticed that when you pause live tv, it skips forward a few frames from when you hit the button. It's kinda annoying if you're trying to point something out on the screen. It doesn't seem to do it after the first time you pause the channel, or on a recorded show. Minor issue but still a bug.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

After about one week with my HR20 DVR I had my first major playback problem ....

Sat down shortly after 9pm to watch the just-completed recording of "Big Brother". Selected "My VOD" -> "Big Brother". Saw a frozen frame of video (I think from whatever had just been on, not from the "Big Brother" recording). The timeline showed "-19:-5" instead of "0:00" at the beginning. The recording would not play. This program was recorded from my MPEG2 standard definition CBS channel, not the MPEG4 HD channel.

I could select various FF, REW, SKIP, PAUSE modes, all of which were properly displayed in the timeline, but the timeline and video remained frozen at the beginning, "-19:-5". 

I'm not sure if this odd negative timestamp means anything. Needless to say, I cannot get this file to play. Other recordings in "My VOD" play fine. Fortunately I have a backup recording on my HR10-250 DVR.

First time I had a severe problem with this HR20 DVR. I haven't deleted it yet. Any ideas on how to try to get it to play?


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a freeze up so bad I had to hit the red reset button. The exit button wouldn't even work. After the reboot, the offending program was no longer in the VOD List.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> After about one week with my HR20 DVR I had my first major playback problem ....
> 
> Sat down shortly after 9pm to watch the just-completed recording of "Big Brother". Selected "My VOD" -> "Big Brother". Saw a frozen frame of video (I think from whatever had just been on, not from the "Big Brother" recording). The timeline showed "-19:-5" instead of "0:00" at the beginning. The recording would not play. This program was recorded from my MPEG2 standard definition CBS channel, not the MPEG4 HD channel.
> 
> ...


Update ....
Well, the next show to record was "CSI" on the same channel. When it was finished recording, I tried to Play it. Guess what .... same problem! Although now the timeline starts at "-20:-5". Hopefully there's a clue for the software guys with those time stamps.

When I discovered that "CSI" was also messed up, I check out the show that had started recording a few minutes ago. When I played it, it was fine. The timeline starts at "0:00", and it shows that it's 6:00min long so far (it's a half hour show, while both "Big Brother" and "CSI" were hour long shows).

Anyway, I'm going to restart the DVR to see if those recordings become playable, are gone, or unchanged.

Update ....
After restarting the DVR, both "Big Brother" and "CSI" recordings were gone from the "My VOD" list. Oh well. Good thing I had a backup recording of "Big Brother" on my HR10-250 DVR, or the wife would kill me


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

It would appear that my playback hangs continue.
I did the download and a similar situation seems to be fixed.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

My freeze was "Without a Trace". Maybe there is a CBS specific problem. That would be great. I just transferred recording duty of CBS programming from the HR10 to the HR20 because my local CBS OTA is on low VHF.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62954

Caller ID worked on my new HR20 DVR last Friday when I first set it up. But starting the next day it stopped working. Perhaps a software update broke it?

Today I cleared last Friday's Caller ID Call Log and reset the DVR, but Caller ID still does not work. Just brings up the message that I "Need to subscribe to Caller ID."

Not a major bug in the grand scheme of things, but hopefully it can be fixed. I never had this feature on my Tivo-based DVRs and was looking forward to it with the HR20 DVR.


----------



## joekun (Aug 18, 2006)

> Sat down shortly after 9pm to watch the just-completed recording of "Big Brother". Selected "My VOD" -> "Big Brother". Saw a frozen frame of video (I think from whatever had just been on, not from the "Big Brother" recording). The timeline showed "-19:-5" instead of "0:00" at the beginning. The recording would not play. This program was recorded from my MPEG2 standard definition CBS channel, not the MPEG4 HD channel.


I had this same problem with a recording of "Sunrise Earth" that I did on Discovery HD. I ended up just deleting it myself after not being able to get it to play.

In addition, I set that show up as a series link (the hard way as the easy way wouldn't work), but even though there are plenty of episodes coming up it says "none scheduled" in the prioritizer.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, I also had my first major problem last night. My partner set up "My Name is Earl" and a couple of episodes of "The Office" last night to reocrd. We watched PBS for awhile, then went to play these recordings. None of the programs would play. We just got the yellow bar and no playback. These programs were set to record from LA 4 - the SD programs. Before going to bed, I set up some additional recordings and I hope these are okay. I hope this problem is resolved because college football starts this weekend!!


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Well.. both of my units have started to act up... I haven't had time to go back and read whole thread, which I will do now, but wanted to document my issues.

1. Small thing... the blue ring of light is back at full brightness on both, after turning it off.

2. Still have to cycle resolutions on one unit when tv first turned on.

3. On my 'main' unit, 1 recording has just disappeared from VOD list on its own. I had scheduled a Series Link for "Real Time" and yesterday all of the episodes have disappeared from the To Do List. Also had scheduled a recording from the Guide with one Record press... cancelled as of this morning. If I look in the history list, they are listed as cancelled, which we didn't.

4. I can repeat this on both units... If you are watching a show that has multiple episodes, and go to the VOD list and hit the dashes to delete it while it is playing, it gets deleted... however, all of the other recodings in the same folder become unplayable... when you go to play them, it plays 1 or 2 frames, and then asks you if you want to delete it.. nothing you do will let you play them.

5. On my 'upstairs' unit, when looking at either live tv or a recording, after about 5 minutes, the screen saver kicks in and you get 1 or 2 frame flashes of the show... a remote press fixes this.

6. On second unit, when playing a VOD recording, I got a message that it was searching for Signal on Sat 2 which wouldn't go away until I stopped the program, went into setup, and looked at signal strength... 90-99's on both sats for most transponders..

7. Downstairs unit now says "Contact Phone company to Subscribe to Caller ID" (not exact message) when phone calls come in... worked fine for a week...

Very frustrated at this point....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FilmMixer said:


> Well.. both of my units have started to act up... I haven't had time to go back and read whole thread, which I will do now, but wanted to document my issues.
> 
> 1. Small thing... the blue ring of light is back at full brightness on both, after turning it off.
> 
> ...


For #2: What TV Model, and how are you connecting

For #3: Check to see if you has a software update last night. If so, when the reboot occured, all your "ToDo list" was canceled because the corresponding guide data wasn't there yet. As the guide data re-populated, it should have re-scheduled it. Did the program not record?

For #4: I use the dash-dash all the time, and haven't see that.... But, none-the less...

For #5: Do a system reset on it (if one did not occur last night), for some reason the system must think you are not there, or a dialog is on the screen

For #6: That is a sign of a signal loss, or a weak transponder. You will need to know what channel it was trying to work with (what was it recording)... so you can check that exact transponder...

For #7: LitzDog reported the same thing..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay...

Now that 0xBE is out.... we will start with our version specific tracking.

Please continue to report your issues and "bugs" in the appropriate thread.
Note: At this point all users should have 0xbe on their systems. If you don't have it by say 9/3/2006. Post in the Software update forum, and we will see if we can walk you through the forced update.

Also note: New installs... Your installer should be forcing a software as soon as the unit starts up for the first time.

The Issue Thread for 0xBE - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63122


----------

